# Fish sucked into live well drain. [Resolved]



## Captsammymcche (Sep 16, 2020)

Just had a little bait fish get down into the drain in my beavertail mosquito live well. Anybody know where or how to get it out lol?


----------



## Brian Yearty (Oct 11, 2018)

Captsammymcche said:


> Just had a little bait fish get down into the drain in my beavertail mosquito live well. Anybody know where or how to get it out lol?


Water hose on full blast.


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

You could try putting the water hose at the exhaust end if the line and turning it on full blast and get a wet AC at the other end sucking it out. That might work?


----------



## attitudeindicator (Sep 8, 2020)

Plumbing snake ?


----------



## Brandon Alexander (Jun 6, 2017)

I've never had anything that got stuck stay stuck in mine. Just pay attention to it when you run it next. Also I've had success filling the livewell up with soapy water then pull the drain. sometimes the weight of a full livewell flushing will dislodge the bait that's stuck and knock it out.


----------



## cmtelhiard (Mar 1, 2021)

It might have a check valve in line so you might need to take that part off. I found out the hard way, I had 2 minnows go down and got stuck I thought I got them out by blasting with a hose, 2 days later I smelled them, I figured it out. they were stuck in the check valve.


----------



## Captsammymcche (Sep 16, 2020)

Hose did the trick once we got back to the dock. Thanks y’all!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

First get a small hungry cat put in your live well over nite...Never mind😉


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Fire ants will clean it up in short order.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

I think we are getting catfished here....


----------



## Captsammymcche (Sep 16, 2020)

@coconutgroves I was worried it was gonna end up down inside the hull/bilge pump like all the other drains. Didn't realize that it has its own drain entirely going to the transom. fish were probably never even stuck🤦‍♂️


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

coconutgroves said:


> I think we are getting catfished here....


people have working live wells ?


----------



## jesseoshea (Jul 10, 2018)

Lol. Great solution. Glad you figured it out.


----------

